# Разное > Коллекционирование >  Что за знак?

## Д.Срибный

http://forum.airforce.ru/gallery/dis...e.php?pos=-598



Кто знает, что за знак?
Тяжелый металл, горячая эмаль, закрутка. Красивый и солидный знак :-)

Кстати, что за самолет изображен? МБР-2?

----------

